# Mobile Me & Blackberry...



## tacsniper

Does anyone know will Mobile Me be able to push contacts and address books into Blackberry? 

I currently own a BB Curve and I love it, but I hate how PokcetMac can't sync my BB so I have manually add ical and address book into my BB again. If Mobile Me can't push things to BB, then I am seriously considering getting the iPhone. Thanks for the help!


----------



## kloan

Dunno for sure, but I can't see Apple offering this service for anything other than the iPhone.


----------



## Flipstar

System Requirements from the Apple Mobileme website:
*System Requirements*


Compatible device: Mac, PC, iPhone, or iPod touch.
For Mac: Mac OS X v10.4.11 or latest version of Mac OS X Leopard; Safari 3, Firefox 2, or later.
For PC: Windows Vista or Windows XP Home or Professional (SP2) or later; Internet Explorer 7, Safari 3, Firefox 2, or later. Microsoft Outlook 2003 or later recommended.
For iPhone and iPod touch: 2.0 software.
iTunes 7.7 or later (free download from www.itunes.com/download).
Internet access with compatible ISP (broadband required for web applications); fees may apply.
Some features require Mac OS X v10.5 and iLife ’08.


----------



## seetobylive

I would suggest using "missing Sync" if the blackberry version is anything like the palm version it will do everything you are hoping in terms of syncing contacts and calendar. you must inititiate the sync (no push contacts, calendar) but will do pretty much everyone else.


----------



## nice&easy mac&cheesey

*Missing Sync*

Missing Sync is average at best. Yes, it syncs the essentials (contacts, address book, calendar, tasks, etc) but it doesn't sync all apps. For example, there is no support for Password Manager nor for backing up themes or third party apps.

The sync program for Blackberry that is backed by RIM (I can't recall it's name) was brutal. That's my experience. I know others have had positive experiences, so take mine with a grain of salt.

All in all, I'm not pleased by the level of integration between the Blackberry and the Mac. I don't fault anyone but personally, I'm tired of it. My wife and I will be, with almost 100% certainty, getting iPhones when they are released in Canada.

I love my Blackberry. Always have. I've had Palms since the first generation Palm. I finally switched to Blackberry about 1.5 years ago and never looked back. But when I got rid of the horrible affliction that I had suffered most of my life (Windows) in April I haven't had smooth sailing between the Mac and the Berries.

I can tell you this; the Macs aren't going anywhere so... 
Buh-bye Blackberry. :-( 
Hello iPhone!! :love2:


----------



## chas_m

I promise you that in six months you will wonder why you ever wasted a moment missing the Blackberry.

Your biggest challenge will be unlearning how to type. This was a problem for me until an Apple engineer said simply "use the force." What he meant was "keep typing, don't worry about it."

Very hard to do, but once I "let go" my accuracy rate shot up to 99%.


----------



## Script Kiddie

A) I strongly discourage PocketMac - Use "Missing Sync" from Mark/Space
-or-
B) Try BBerysync - OTA Sync for Over the air sync of calendar and address book
-or-
C) get a hosted BES account


----------



## spitfire1945

I hate proprietary hardware and software...

..why do I keep repeating myself. I should just put that in my signature.


----------



## Script Kiddie

Oh, so that's why you're using a Mac?


----------



## Script Kiddie

chas_m said:


> ...my accuracy rate shot up to 99%.


But at a rate of 4 words/min


----------



## janbeyens

i sync my blackberry wtih the mac via google sync - i does take calendar and adress book.
but i would like to use mobile me again so that i can get away from google calendar ...
any suggestions ? (not missing sync and not the blackberry desktopmanager please)


----------



## SophisTicationS

janbeyens said:


> i sync my blackberry wtih the mac via google sync - i does take calendar and adress book.
> but i would like to use mobile me again so that i can get away from google calendar ...
> any suggestions ? (not missing sync and not the blackberry desktopmanager please)


I too use google sync with my blackberry and it is great, but google calendar sucks and integration with iCal is very lackluster - I am not able to create more than one calendar...

The only thing I would miss from my blackberry should I finally decide to switch to an iphone is the blackberry messenger... so useful

I hear there is an app for the iphone that mimics the BBM app but I highly doubt it is as good and considering the app costs 99c, i also doubt my cheap friends with iphones will purchase said app


----------

